# Considering going back to Kibble



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi. I'm considering moving my year old female back to Kibble. When we originally took her off kibble she flourished. But st times recently she will eat and then go days without. I, worried from her starving herself that she is not getting the nutrition she needs. I feed her Raaw Energy dog food out of NJ it's a co-op and relitively priced. Thoughts?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Kaia!
Can you explain a little more? On your other similar thread - http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/581969-best-kibble.html#post7198289 - there were a few questions. This will help others get a better picture of your dog, the food you are feeding and her eating habits.

Honestly, if you put 10 raw feeders in one room, they will all have a different method of feeding!  So we aren't criticizing, we are really trying to help and maybe present some ideas that will help your girl! 

Moms


----------

